# Hilfe, Brandpilz beim Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?



## Vespabesitzer (2. Aug. 2009)

Hallo 

Ich konnte hier im Forum bisher nichts finden, aber ich denke es werden Ihn noch viele andere Teichbesitzer haben.

Den Brandpilz beim __ Froschlöffel,..  wie gerade unabhängig von mir und Mitch beobachtet.
Meine Froschlöffel sehen leider so aus:
    

Laut einschlägiger Dokumentation, wird dieser Pilz auch gerade bei Nährstoffmangel gefördert.
Was bei mir aber ganz sicher nicht der Fall ist ??

Was ist zu tun???  
Komplette Pflanze raus, warten bis nächstes Jahr??
Erholt sich die Pflanze wieder ??
Sie die neuen Samen in den langen Blüttenstengeln auch "verseucht",..

Erste Hinweise gibt es auch hier: Info zu Nährstoffmangel

 :beeten Help

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

hallo,

hier sind nun auch bilder meiner froschlöffel (mit brandpilz )

         

ich denke ich werde es mal mit düngekegeln versuchen die froschlöffel aufzubebbeln - ob es in diesem jahr noch zum erfolg führt  - schaden wird es schon nicht.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

Hallo, allgemein habe ich im Garten festgestellt, das jedes Jahr seinen bestimmten Schaderreger/schädling hat...Deshalb braucht man nicht gleich Hyperventilieren... Weil nächstes Jahr ist was anderes dran...
Letztes Jahr war es Monilla an der Blutpflaume und dieses Jahr ist es Mehltau an meinen Robustareben... Die diesjährige Blattlausplage wurde schon von den __ Schwebfliegen eingedämmt, die sich sprunghaft bei dem Nahrungsangebot vermehrt haben...Pilzkrankheiten sind halt dieses Jahr Wetterbedingt einfach zu erklären...Feuchte Sauna ist geradezu Ideal...

Ich würd die Blätter bis Anschlag runterschneiden und hoffen, das wenn noch ein Neuaustrieb stattfindet, dieser Gesund ist... Ansonsten auf bessere Zeiten im nächsten Jahr warten... Ob die Blätter jetzt vertrocknet oder abgeschnitten sind, macht wohl keinen Unterschied... Die Sämlinge werden hoffentlich gesund sein... ansonsten nächstes Jahr halt Biotonne...
Wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird...

Ich mach in der Regeln nix anderes als Pflanzenstärkende Maßnahmen(Schachtelhalmmulch und so Scherze) oder evt. Standortwechsel und __ Schnecken killen... Bei mir hat sich bis jetzt noch alles selber geheilt, bzw wurde gefressen... Muß wohl auch so sein, sonst wäre ja in der Natur schon so manches ausgestorben, wo keiner mit Dünger oder der Giftspritze hinterher ist...
Also gute Besserung für Eure Pflanzen... dieses Jahr ist wohl nicht ihr Jahr...
Meinem Froschlöffel und den Sämlingen geht es blendend 
Huch, ich glaub ich guck erstmal, das ich da nix verpasst habe...zumindest hab ich diese Woche nach der Blüte gesehen, die war noch zu....
VG Biotopfan

Achja, Stickstoff schwächt eigentlich normal ehr...


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

Hei, ich war eben draußen, ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil ;-)
Meiner hat es auch... Ich mach aber garnix... noch ist ein bisschen grün an den Blättern, soll erstmal blühen... dann wird es eben in den Stofflichen kreislauf zurückgehen...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

Hallo,

Froschlöffel schaut im Hochsommer eigentlich immer so aus. Wenn er keinen Pilz bekommt, bekommt er eben Rost. Gegen beides hilft vorbeugend viel Luft. Wenn der Froschlöffel in einem Dickicht wächst, bekommt er die Krankheit bestimmt. Wenn ihn die Luft durchpusten kann, bekommt er sie manchmal nicht. Bei der __ Sumpfdotterblume ist es übrigens ähnlich. Wenn man die Pflanzen zurückschneidet sind die neuen Blätter oft frei von Symptomen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

Hallo Werner,..

danke für die Rückinfo 
"ein Verwelken" sehe ich ja auch als normal an,.. icj war nur etwas "überrascht" dass die ganze Pflanze zu sterben schein.
(bist auf dem krummen Blüten-Ständer,.. der zwar gekippt ist, aber immer noch ordentlich grün),... und ist ja auch mein ersten Teich-Jahr

kann man den Stengel auch abschneiden,.. oder sollte der solage stehenbleiben, bis er sich selbst "auflöst"`?!

Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung, ob sich der Froschlöffel auch über die Hauptpflanze weiter ausbreitet oder alles später
über die Samen erfolgt.

Und zur __ Sumpfdotterblume   jetzt wo du es sagst,.. 
die sieht auch schon ähnlich (wennauch insgesamt besser) aus:
 

"Luft" haben meine Pflanzen eigentlich alle,.. und sooo heiss war der Sommer auch noch nicht,..
Muss ich mir denn sorgen machen, dass sich sowas "wie nen Pilz" auf alles ausbreiten kann. 
(klar,.. eigentlich alles Natur,.. einfach abwarten und Tee trinken  )

Danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Eugen (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Froschlöffel schaut im Hochsommer eigentlich immer so aus. .



Da kann ich leider nur zustimmen.
Froschlöffel ohne Rost kenn ich gar nicht. 
Und das,obwohl er "durchgepustet" werden kann.

Halt !! Daniel (Echinopsis) hat Froschlöffel mit richtig sattgrünen Blättern. 
Das war mir ganz neu, dass dieser Löffel auch so aussehen kann.


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

Hallo Eugen,

den Froschlöffel hab ich auch gesehen. Sehr merkwürdig. Ich habe die Vermutung dass es sich um Alisma triviale handeln könnte, aber wie käme der nach Europa?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

In dem Bericht oben wird auch die
Alisma lanceolatum emphohlen,..

mir sind in den letzeten zwei Tagen auch schon zwei Seerosen, "weggegammelt" vielleicht habe ich doch "punktuell" einen Mangel,.
trotz reichlich Fadenalgen 

Die Seerosen haben auch in kurzer Zeit erst rot dann komplett braune Blätter (ca. 10-15 aufeinmal)bekommen ?? Seltsam.... 
muss mich erst an "´normales" Pflanzensterben gewöhnen,...

PS: @werner,.. deinen Pflanzen geht es inzwischen bei mir aber auch gut  Pflanzen bei -50cm
werde vielleicht noch einmal ein paar Dünger-Kegel nachkaufen..

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Brandpilz beim  Froschlöffel (alle Blätter braun) was tun?*

Hallo,

in diesem 'Sommer' tauchen bei sehr vielen Pflanzen Blattfleckenkrankheiten auf. Das ist ein nicht ganz korrekter Oberbegriff für diverse Pilzinfektionen die vor allem in den Blättern sichtbar werden. Begünstigt wird die Ansteckung durch ständig nasse Blätter - daran herrscht in diesem Jahr wahrlich kein Mangel. Im nächsten Jahr kann alles wieder ganz normal ausschauen.


----------

